# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Wordsmith, natural language generation platform, Automated Insights, Inc., Durham, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Automated Insights, Inc.

Home page - automatedinsights.com/wordsmith

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Wordsmith for Marketing

Published on May 4, 2015




> Wordsmith for Marketing produces fully automated, customized digital marketing reports.

----------


## Airicist

Article "We asked a robot to write an obit for AI pioneer Marvin Minsky"

by Adam Rogers
January 26, 2016

Marvin Minsky

----------


## Airicist

Article "AP's 'robot journalists' are writing about Minor League Baseball now"

by Rich McCormick
July 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Talking to the Automated Home"

by Dan Dillon
June 15, 2016

----------

